# hickstead rip.<\3



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

6 months ago, November 2011, one of the worlds most talented show jumping horses died of a heart attack right after he finished his round. I just watched a memorial on YouTube for him and I cried. He was such a strong beautiful animal and my heart goes out to eric lamaze. Hickstead you stand with the greats you were strong beautiful and the most amazing horse out in the ring. Brave and strong you will remain in our hearts forever. The poster of you on my wall will never be removed. Rip you'll always be missed in the equestrian world.

November 6, 2011. Rip


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

As a fellow horse lover and rider, I'm right there with you!


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

It's really ashame he was so beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kasablanca (Mar 15, 2012)

Hickstead and Eric were an amazing team. Such a great horse.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes they were truly amazing.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

I used to watch show jumping all the time until they stopped showing it on the major sports channels in Canada. I watched Lamaze since he rode Zucarlos, a beautiful dapple-grey stallion who used to buck at the end of each jump. The partnership between horse and rider is incredible. I'm sure Eric is devastated at his loss. It could take years before he finds another great equestrian partner. 

I wish they'd televise show jumping again. It's a highly underrated sport in North America, and very exciting to watch. I'd take it over poker or darts any day (how the heck are those considered sports?). It's disgusting that I live in a country that has some of the greatest show jumping in the world (Spruce Meadows Alberta anyone?) and we can't watch it on TV. Instead we get curling ffs. Ok rant over.


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

He really was amazing...it was tragic that such a good show jumper had to pass.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

I completely agree. And spruce meadows is awesome! There are some crazy jumps there. My heart really goes out to Eric. The partnership he had with Hickstead was one of a kind. I don't remember what competition I was watching but rodrigo pessoa drew to ride Hickstead in the jump off and hickstead didn't do nearly as well as he does for Eric he knew who his daddy was


----------

